# Keeping a planted tank clean (detritus, etc)



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello!

I recently started a decently planted 10 gallon and I'm trying to figure out how to keep it clean! Right now the filtration on it is a AquaClear 20 and I do PWCs about once a week. Naturally it's nearly impossible to gravel vac very close to the substrate so I've been noticing lots of detritus accumulating in certain corners and on the leaves of a number of my plants. What's the best way to keep my tank looking clean? The best I've been doing so far is during a PWC I take a turkey baster and try to blast the gunk out while trying to suck it up, but it's only marginally effective. Gimme some suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

How about some algea eaters: shrimps, otos, SAE...


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

But my problem isn't algae -- it's just detritus (waste, decaying plant bits, etc).


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

Morbo said:


> But my problem isn't algae -- it's just detritus (waste, decaying plant bits, etc).


I've noticed shrimp cleaning up dead plant matter.


----------



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

What is your substrate? I have gravel/floramax and I've been able to just use a regular gravel vac to suck up the leaves and junk without disturbing the gravel. I just have to hold it off the gravel a 1/2 inch or so, then make sure I occasionally pull out the vac and rinse or shake out the leaves that get stuck in the cylinder part. I also use the fish net to skim off as much of the leaves that are floating as possible. 

I think snails will also eat plant material.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

I have apple snails. Very good at cleaning up plant matter. Plus they lay their eggs above the water line in a clutch. Easy to remove so you won't get over run by snail babies.


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

A little more circulatiion maybe?


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

My substrate is EcoComplete. I definitely do try to gravel vac as close as I can but some parts are either too densely planted to get near the substrate or I'm worried the plants are too fragile to get too close. I might add some RCS/Amano shrimp in the future (will prob be taking the betta out soon), hopefully they help. Right now I've got a single zebra nerite snail in there, but I'll also look to pick up an apple snail. In terms of the circulation idea, what's the best way to go about doing this? Add another filter? I don't have any real experience with powerheads but I'm guessing a 10g is probably too small? Thanks for the suggestions so far, everyone!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Mulm is natural plant fertilizer.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Morbo, do you use a tank vacuum tool, or simply a siphon hose ?
A proper-sized vac tool will enable you to get right down to the substrate without siphoning some of it out - and just get the waste.
Around the densely planted areas, just try to use siphon hosing held about 1" above the substrate.
And I'm sure an AC 30, or even a 50, would do a better filtration job on your 10 gal.


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

Squeeze and hold turkey baster outside of tank.
Submerge turkey baster, place pointy end next to debris, release squeeze. 
Rinse, repeat.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

detritus is awesome~ I've never vacuumed my tank XD


----------



## Silenced (Aug 20, 2012)

before your tank gets fully cycled, it will be a good idea to clean those dirts, dead leaves, and other stuffs regularly. Otherwise, it will help flourish other than plants..
Instead of big vac around the substrate, if you have narrow siphon, just do siphon pin point by pinpoint.
I did once in 2-3 days, siphon them frequently.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

you can defintely use an airline to siphon ^_^


----------



## Mattymo92 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sajacobs said:


> I have apple snails. Very good at cleaning up plant matter.


100% true.. mine is a pig! They'll clean up any extra food too.


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

I use the ehim gravel vac right before doing my weekly water change.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

the detritus after your tank is settled in and growing nicely will be much wanted by the plants. If its getting stuck or really bad buildup in corners or what not then by all means siphon it out, but if you dont have too, I wouldn't.


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Keeping Your Tank Clean*



Morbo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently started a decently planted 10 gallon and I'm trying to figure out how to keep it clean! Right now the filtration on it is a AquaClear 20 and I do PWCs about once a week. Naturally it's nearly impossible to gravel vac very close to the substrate so I've been noticing lots of detritus accumulating in certain corners and on the leaves of a number of my plants. What's the best way to keep my tank looking clean? The best I've been doing so far is during a PWC I take a turkey baster and try to blast the gunk out while trying to suck it up, but it's only marginally effective. Gimme some suggestions! Thanks!


Hello M...

Small tanks present a challenge to even experienced tank keepers. Removing and replacing half the tank water weekly will maintain stable water properties. This bit of waste that's on the bottom of the tank is natural and a good thing.

I don't vacuum the bottom in my planted tanks. The mulm or detrius that collects on the bottom is a important natural material that dissolves in the tank water to nourish your plants.

Just an observation.

B


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

The mulm is great. Only thing that bothers me is the infinite amounts of snail poop everywhere, Looks horrible on lighter substrate. But its good for the plants.


----------

